# Brute radiator fan problem



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I rode the creek the other weekend and I must have gotten something wet because the FI light came on not flashing and the fan was cutting on and off. Got everything dry and the FI light is now off but the fan is acting really strange, when I give it gas the fan cuts on immediately and as soon as I let off gas it cuts off. Any ideas?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

have you checked your breaker for the fan. they are notorious for going out on you and letting the fan start up but not run for long. if you have not done it just pull out the relay and put a 10 or 15 amp fuse in line in the place of the breaker.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yea that's what I'm going to try this evening. Hopefully that will solve the problem.


----------



## pilgreenal (Apr 28, 2011)

I still have all stock stuff but when that breaker flipped and my brute kept overheating/boiling over I brought it back to the dealer. They had no idea why the fan wouldn't work then another guy rolled into the dealer as I was leaving and asked me what I was there for and he told me about the breaker. Talk about an embarrassing moment for myself but much more for the dealer mechanic. Im not used to having to read owners manuals for my wheelers. lol This just made me think of that.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

If it turns out to be bad let me know I have a ex-tra in the garage.


----------



## mikeyp30 (May 2, 2011)

straight up newbie... where is the relay for the fan and the manual switch? thanks a million... btw i really needs pics because i am quasi retarded.. lol thanks!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

mikeyp30 said:


> straight up newbie... where is the relay for the fan and the manual switch? thanks a million... btw i really needs pics because i am quasi retarded.. lol thanks!!!


There are a few write ups on these items. Look in the how tos lots of great info there.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

well put a regular 15 fuse and it quit cutting on when I give it gas. So I ran it around the yard and it never came on but I dont think it got hot enought for it to come on, when I get back in town I will run it till it comes on and see if she is well.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

finally tried to see if the fan would come on and it didnt. I checked all the fuses and they are good but one of the relays in the back. (one with the red wire was loose a bit and causeing it to not start) another electrical issue. Anyways I got her to crank and run a while but the fan never came on. Where would you guys go from here next. Is there a how to to run the radiator straight to the battery with a toggle switch? I have seen something before. Thanks guys


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man the fan system is pretty simple. Battery power is supplied to the fan through an auto breaker. It gets its ground through the fan switch which is on your thermostat housing I believe on the 08s and up. I would first test to see if there is power to the fan. If so, test the fan switch by jumpering the two wires. If it then runs, just get a new switch. If there is no power, test for power at the breaker. If there is power on one leg, replace the breaker or replace with a fuse.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

brute21 said:


> finally tried to see if the fan would come on and it didnt. I checked all the fuses and they are good but one of the relays in the back. (one with the red wire was loose a bit and causeing it to not start) another electrical issue. Anyways I got her to crank and run a while but the fan never came on. Where would you guys go from here next. Is there a how to to run the radiator straight to the battery with a toggle switch? I have seen something before. Thanks guys


 Yes there is a how to on putting a fan switch in, and I would recommend doing this, it saves alot of screwing around. I run mine al the time and have never had over heating issues since.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks I will test everything tonight


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I put a 30 amp fuse where the breaker is and I was wondering would that be the reason the fan is not coming on? Does it have to be a 15 amp?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute21 said:


> I put a 30 amp fuse where the breaker is and I was wondering would that be the reason the fan is not coming on? Does it have to be a 15 amp?


Nope. Not unless its blown. See if you have power ar the fuse and if so, see if you have it at the fan (with the fuse in) and if so, jumper the fan switch and if it still doesn't come on...you got a bad fan motor or ground.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the 30 amp is to big of fuse for the wiring you would rather replace a fuse and not burn up the wiring just my opinion


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> the 30 amp is to big of fuse for the wiring you would rather replace a fuse and not burn up the wiring just my opinion


X2. Should be the same as the old breaker.


----------



## mikeyp30 (May 2, 2011)

i did some looking around and put some jumpers to the fan and it makes a buzzing noise.. bad fan motor for me... any suggestions>> or back to the forum search for the retard..?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mikeyp30 said:


> i did some looking around and put some jumpers to the fan and it makes a buzzing noise.. bad fan motor for me... any suggestions>> or back to the forum search for the retard..?


Replace the motor mabe? There are a number of aftermarket fan options open to you though. Most better then stock. Just watch the amp load.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I did a 15 amp inline fuse at the fan breaker. Never came on after running it for a bit. So I ran the wires out the back of the radiator straight to the battery and she turned on. What would you guess do next


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

read how to on putting manual fan switch ....:374230:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=641

best thing i have done for her is adding this ....runs between 190-210 now with fan on ....
except last night she overheated , but i ran like 10 miles in deep sand and she was working BIGTIME !!! 
but i knew she would be , so i dipped her in a water hole once i ended the run ....:bigeyes:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet my thermostat is gone but at least you can turn the fan on manually. I will put a toggle switch on tonight and then I wont have to worry about it. but its ok to run the fan all the time when riding and turn it off when going through the water? As long as I manually turn the fan everything should be ok right?


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

yep , i accidently left fan on one time and hit the water ....it just blew the fuse , replaced fuse and was good to go again ....i dont mind replacing fuses when its an operator error ...


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I went toggle switch shopping and I noticed some of them are different amps will a small 10amp toggle switch run the radiator with no problems?


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

yes


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Man this thing is giving me a headache. Ok so last night I tried to do the toggle switch 1.) I ran a t-splice frm the blue wire to the toggle switch. 2.) I ran a t-splice from the orange acc wire to the toggle switch 3.) I ran a ground from my battery to the toggle switch. (GOT NOTHING) so I tested to make sure the fan would come on by connecting it straight to the battery again and she came on. I also checked to make sure I had the T-splice's on there good. Even noticed I am getting power from the white wire where the fan breaker is. What next guys?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Got the fan working with the toggle switch. Problem was I had the switch going to neg terminal and not positive. Anyways I still never heard the radiator circulate so I removed the thermostat and I am going to test it. If it ends up being the thermostat I read in a post I can run it without it? And how do you get all the air out of the radiator? I'm going to flush it


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

To get the air out of the radiator, fill it up and put the cap on it. Let the motor get up to operating temp then shut the motor off, let cool a little while and refill the radiator replace the cap and you should be good to go.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tested the thermostat out last night and she works! opened up around 170 degrees. I havent put her back in yet so I will be doing that this week. I still dont know why my fan is not cutting on automatically. I tested everything. Main thing is I got the toggle switch installed so the next project will be installing the temp mod.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Got it going guys I think it was a wiring issue on the temp sensor but she is all better now


----------

